# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Перестал работать обмен УТ 10.3 - БП 3.0 Ошибка в обр.события ПослеЗагрузкиДанных

## _Полина_

1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.12.1529)
Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.46.2) , файловая
Был сделан обмен через файл, работал нормально.
Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 3.0 (3.0.66.60) 

Обновили БП.
Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 3.0 (3.0.62.17)
Обмен проходит почти до конца, вылетает по ошибке:



```
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбменДаннымиСервер.Модуль(4755)}: {Обработка.КонвертацияОбъектовИнформационныхБаз.МодульОбъекта(6787)}: Ошибка в обработчике события ПослеЗагрузкиДанных (конвертация)
	Обработчик             =  ПослеЗагрузкиДанных (конвертация)
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Преобразование значения к типу Дата не может быть выполнено
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (143)
	КСообщенияОбОшибках    =  23
			ВызватьИсключение ЗаписатьИнформациюОбОшибкеОбработчикиКонвертации(23, ОписаниеОшибки(), НСтр("ru = 'ПослеЗагрузкиДанных (конвертация)'"));
		ВызватьИсключение СтруктураНастроекОбмена.СтрокаСообщенияОбОшибке;


{Обработка.КонвертацияОбъектовИнформационныхБаз.МодульОбъекта(6787)}: Ошибка в обработчике события ПослеЗагрузкиДанных (конвертация)
	Обработчик             =  ПослеЗагрузкиДанных (конвертация)
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Преобразование значения к типу Дата не может быть выполнено
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (143)
	КСообщенияОбОшибках    =  23
			ВызватьИсключение ЗаписатьИнформациюОбОшибкеОбработчикиКонвертации(23, ОписаниеОшибки(), НСтр("ru = 'ПослеЗагрузкиДанных (конвертация)'"));


Ошибка в обработчике события ПослеЗагрузкиДанных (конвертация)
	Обработчик             =  ПослеЗагрузкиДанных (конвертация)
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Преобразование значения к типу Дата не может быть выполнено
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (143)
	КСообщенияОбОшибках    =  23
```

Снесла и заново настроила обмен в БП, ошибка та же.
Пробовала запускать и со стандартными правилами конфигурации, и с отредактированными из БП работающей (3.0.66.60) версии - ошибка едина. Пробовали обновить БП до последней версии - все то же.

Прямой обмен к файлу базы также не проходит, ошибка 



```
{Обработка.КонвертацияОбъектовИнформационныхБаз.МодульОбъекта(3405)}: ВНЕШНЕЕ СОЕДИНЕНИЕ: {Обработка.КонвертацияОбъектовИнформационныхБаз.МодульОбъекта(10159)}: Ошибка при записи документа: Реализация (акт, накладная) 00000003100 от 19.10.2018 10:10:36. Описание ошибки: {Обработка.КонвертацияОбъектовИнформационныхБаз.МодульОбъекта(1807)}: Ошибка записи объекта
	ТипОбъекта             =  Документ объект: Реализация (акты, накладные)
	Объект                 =  Реализация (акт, накладная) 00000003100 от 19.10.2018 10:10:36
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать)
		Объект.Записать();

Не удалось записать "Реализация (акт, накладная) 00000003100 от 19.10.2018 10:10:36"!
	ПозицияМодуля          =  Обработка.КонвертацияОбъектовИнформационныхБаз.МодульОбъекта(1785)
	КСообщенияОбОшибках    =  26
						ВызватьИсключение СтрокаСообщения;
			ВызватьИсключение СтрокаСообщения;
```

В обменах я полный 0, подскажите, куда копать.

----------


## slonelefant

воспользуйтесь обработкой регистрация изменений для обмена. запомните все что зарегестрированно . удалите все и частями выгружайте. тогда поймете на каком объекте (кривом или побитом) падает обмен. чаще всего я встречал кривые кассовые смены которые закрывались после сбоев фискальника

----------

_Полина_ (13.12.2018)

----------


## Slayer_MC

Ну поменять еще и планы конвертации

----------

_Полина_ (13.12.2018)

----------


## dr_dodo

Если БП нетиповая, возможно, ошибка не в правилах обмена, а в БП, в процедуре "ОбработкаПроведения" документа "Реализация..." или в коде, выполняемом в подписках на события.
Попробуйте распровести документ в УТ, выполнить обмен и после этого в БП этот непроведенный документ провести вручную.

----------


## _Полина_

УТ это чисто склад, поступления-реализации. Розницы нет.
Планы конвертации поменяла со стандартных на предыдущие. Сейчас проверила - в версию конца 2 квартала все прогрузилось. На ново версии БП тоже все данные прогружаются, после загрузки ошибка вылетает.
Обновила БП до последнего релиза - та же чушь.
Сейчас попробую частями, может отловлю ошибку.

----------


## _Полина_

БП базовая, типовая

----------


## _Полина_

Спасибо всем! Разобралась через обработку "Регистрация изменений для обмена"
Перегрузила вначале только справочники, потом документы только за текущий квартал - и все стало хорошо. Были какие-то хвосты "объект не найден" в документах для выгрузки.

----------

